# Meet Pebbles & Popcorn!



## animallover68 (Aug 26, 2012)

My Tiny Little baby girl dumbo rats pebbles & popcorn who came to their new home yesterday at only 6weeks old!


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Awwwww... they are so cute!!! Congrats and good luck with them!


----------



## animallover68 (Aug 26, 2012)

need all the luck i can get lol! they are little monsters already!


----------



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh man. Those ears.. deadly cute.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Awww! So sweet, when I get my ratties from my local breeder they will be 6 weeks so looking forward to the smallness haha, before they turn into big old softies  their ears are ADORABLE! 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

The ears! So cute! Best wishes to all of you


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

@Loverats when are you getting your rats? Just out of curiousity


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> @Loverats when are you getting your rats? Just out of curiousity


Well, my parents said that I will have to wait for when one of the gang dies (my hamster most probably ) but I was getting close to getting my parents to let me get two boys from the current litter that are now around 9-10 days old, but all the boys are reserved! And there is only girls left. So I reckon it might be fairly soon, but I don't want my hammy to die, he so soft but he has bald patches and they are not causing him any pain, they are irritated, they aren't sore they are just where he is getting old.  it's kind of annoying because people know I am addicted to rats, so they say, you secretly want your hamster to die. That was a horrible thing to say to me, but they just don't care, they think that I WANT my hamster to die, which is absolutely stupid, if I wanted him to die, I wouldn't be buying him toys and feeding him and changing his water out every day, admittedly I want rats so badly, but not so badly that I want to kill of my hamster . 

I don't mind you asking, it probably seems like I'm never going to get rats, but when I do get them, I'll post some pictures and update you etc  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah that's so sad about your hamster. I've always wanted one but they are banned in Australia. Don't worry my parents said I couldn't get my rats till I got rid of my rabbit. I was trying to give her away to people but then she died the next morning anyway and that is how I got my rats. Yeah that was random definitely post pics I love pics of little rats since mine are now big old fatty boys. Why do you want to get boys?


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> Yeah that's so sad about your hamster. I've always wanted one but they are banned in Australia. Don't worry my parents said I couldn't get my rats till I got rid of my rabbit. I was trying to give her away to people but then she died the next morning anyway and that is how I got my rats. Yeah that was random definitely post pics I love pics of little rats since mine are now big old fatty boys. Why do you want to get boys?


Well, I am a girl and I was going to get some little girls but after reading loads or stories about tumours and cancers in female rats, I don't want to have to deal with that kind of thing because they are my first rats, and also, hamsters are extremely fast and love running around and I just wanted a break from that and have something that will happily cuddle up with you. And I know males can get hormonal aggression but to be honest with you, I'm totally prepared to get them neutered if I have to (I have a pair of amazing vets who are located literally minutes from my house, it's so near I could probably walk there) but anyway, I struggled to answer that question to be honest, because I kept thinking 'well, I love both genders...' And that's the best answer I could give you. My cousin has 22 rats and all her males are lovely, apart from the ones who, to be honest I don't blame for biting and not coming out willingly to you, after where my cousin rescued them from... And every weekend i go round to my cousins house to see all her ratties, and her two big old boys Yogi and Booboo love cuddles and I know this may sound stupid but every time you look at them, you can see so much trust, and I know I will never love an animal as much as I love rats, it's stupid because I don't even have ratties, but I go round my cousins and care for them etc and they are such trusting and caring animals...

I'm sorry about your rabbit  my hamster came out and sat on my shoulder earlier and he started breathing heavily, I don't think there is much longer left  vets tomorrow, he's booked and I'm preparing myself for the worst, all my friends keep saying its just a hamster, but I NEVER see any animal like that, even evil ones who bite.

And I've never heard of hamsters being banned! At least rats aren't haha, and don't worry there definitely be pictures, I will PM you if you want and tell you I have posted  incase you don't see it  good luck with your ratties  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks. I think hamsters are banned because its too hot here. Where ever you live are rats popular? Here the closest person I know that has rats is like my dads cousin or something. How is your hamster? The only down side I seeTo male rats is they try to pee on each other. Also here when i tell anyone i have a rat theyre like " ew what a rat" i think theyre like considered pests or something. Good luck to yu too👍🐭


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice names. Hug them babies!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> Thanks. I think hamsters are banned because its too hot here. Where ever you live are rats popular? Here the closest person I know that has rats is like my dads cousin or something. How is your hamster? The only down side I seeTo male rats is they try to pee on each other. Also here when i tell anyone i have a rat theyre like " ew what a rat" i think theyre like considered pests or something. Good luck to yu too👍🐭


Oh okay, where I live (England) they are extremely I mean extremely popular! I have two, two of my friends have them loads of boys have them in my classes and tutor. My hamster is breathing funny, I keep checking on him but decided that I will have to check on him in the morning, there's no point annoying him too much, he was out a minute ago sleeping up my sleeve, and when he woke up he started breathing really heavily, my parents don't think it's worth taking him to the late night vet, so ill just have to see how he is in the morning, thanks for asking though  

Peeing on each other? Oh well, bathing haha, they'll 'love' that. I know most rats hate water and bathing, but some of my cousins love water and actually she has them out for a dip in the 'pool' every Wednesday. It's really just a washing up bowel with some lukewarm water and a ramp for them to get out, with some sweet corn and peas in the bottom, is deep enough for them to be comfortable and not too shallow so there is barely any water. She has has some bath toys in there for little kids and they enjoy climbing onto this sort of boat type thing, it's really cute, you wind it up and the really small babies (some adults) get on it and it goes around the bath  it's really funny  

I am prepared for all the stupid snide comments that come with the rattie ownership, my cousin got seriously bullied for it! She was called horrible things and was even Cyberbullied on Facebook, I stood up for her and it all stopped, luckily most of my friends (two of the have rats) either own rats or just love them. It's not nice what rat owners get called, they should all just grow up and get a life! Rats are more welcome in England that it expected, but they are still resented by a few people, but I don't care, I love rats and I think bullying someone over their pet is wrong, I mean, it's like saying 'eww your dog is gross!' You wouldn't say that, so why say it to me. The hamster that I don't think has much time left is losing more fur and he has got a limp, and I took a video on my phone and showed it to my friends, but some stupid people watched it over my shoulder and then they started saying 'haha, look here comes the girl with the spastic hamster!' I got so angry and upset, but I just ignored them and remembered that I loved my hamster and he loved me, it doesn't matter what other people think! So just ignore anyone who says anything mean.

Wow. That's a lot of writing, sorry I've probably rambled, if your bothered to read this then thanks, if not... Oh well  nice rat face at the end  

Sorry for any spelling mistakes, but my iPad is really annoying me, it keeps correcting stuff that I don't want it to! 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Haha yeah I know, my iPhone keeps autocorrecting everything. But it's annoying both my rats have white on them and thy is where they always pee on each other to make it stand out. Hope the best for your hamster. From rat-1-


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> Haha yeah I know, my iPhone keeps autocorrecting everything. But it's annoying both my rats have white on them and thy is where they always pee on each other to make it stand out. Hope the best for your hamster. From rat-1-


Apple products are annoying like that! 

Haha, there just making their mark  I am prepared for baths and scratching and blood and tears haha  

My hamster seems to be breathing a bit better, he was trying to get out when I came over to the cage, he seems to be getting better and then he gets worse again. I don't want him to be alone tomorrow, so my nan is going to have the cage next to her so she can call me at school if anything happens. The no phone out in lesson policy is being dropped just for once, which is good . 

He is on my shoulder right now, he seems to be breathing less heavy, but he seems to be a little drowsy now, he is cold ( well feels colder than usual) so I've got a fleece blanket and wrapped him up in that, he has gone to sleep little man  I am keeping my fingers crossed, he is lovely and I don't want him to go, but I don't think he has much longer, he has just woken up and is exploring my jumper  can you upload pictures on here? I mean using an iPad? 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> Haha yeah I know, my iPhone keeps autocorrecting everything. But it's annoying both my rats have white on them and thy is where they always pee on each other to make it stand out. Hope the best for your hamster. From rat-1-


Here's my hamster, before he lost all the fur, he is barely recognisable. But he is still a sweetie  he is in this plastic cage because I was recommended to by my local vets, apparently it will stop any airborne Bactria getting into his airways, he has a air purifier near the cage and I think it's helped a bit  sorry if the picture isn't on here, I've probably done it wrong otherwise, if I have I'll try again... Fingers crossed :|


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

It worked yay! Lol


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> It worked yay! Lol


He's really cute how is he going now? 😄


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> He's really cute how is he going now? 😄


Thank you  

Well, I just got back from the vets and they have given him some antibiotics and the vet didn't charge me anything! But I've noticed his fur is coming back a little bit, but it's still not back completely, he looks like a double Rex hamster haha, with a bit more fuzz  

His breathing is still the same though, which is the vets concern, but because of his age (nearly 3) any surgery would be out of the question, so I've got the air purifier on, and he is in the same cage as in the photo etc. I'm not sure as to how long he has now, but I'm hoping he is still going to make it through until Christmas at least, I know this may sound stupid seeing as is breathing doesn't sound good, but I think he deserves another Christmas, I've decided if it looks really bleak, he will get some treats early . His limp is the same, the vet thinks its just old age. The cage before all this was pretty big, it was wide and tall, and he had loads of toys and things to climb, but since the deterioration, he really couldn't manage that cage, so I found this one in the pet shop, it was perfect, wire top, plastic sides, a ramp going up to a shelf, this was really the only cage he could manage. My other hamster (cheeks, who turned out to be a girl, she was called Hamilton, but since finding out that one, I changed it to cheeks, she is constantly stuffing her cheeks, I try to get a picture to upload, but every time she just runs off to unload, haha ) I was going to put her in my old mans cage, but when I was cleaning it, I found a pee stain I cousin get out and I didn't want her to go in that cage, so I sold it for £30 on e-Bay (if you don't know what it is, it's a place where you sell stuff on the Internet). And that £30 has been set aside for any emergencies with Tubz (my old man, he was a right old porker when I got him, now he is frail and old ) I have other money set aside as well but the £30 is just to add to it, if he dies without needing that money then I guess it can go in with the rat fund. 

Thanks for asking, I know it may sound petty not wanting her to go in the cage over a pee stain, but it was also I little too big, and I figured selling it would be best, it also smells a bit from when he got older, his pee got really smelly, and the vet said there was nothing to do about it . I'll keep you updated  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my! Those kiddos are adorable, simply precious. Three of my girls are dumbos too. Hey, how old are they?? I just got 2 little baby ratties @ 5 weeks, and they look soooo tiny. It's almost alarming.


----------



## animallover68 (Aug 26, 2012)

pebbles & popcorn are now 7weeks old and doing amazingly! settled in very well and even jump out the cage onto my hand now and snuggle up on my shoulder!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

love the names and also love the rats!


----------



## animallover68 (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you! took me ages to think of names for them


----------

